# Primitive Technology



## Buck Toothed Dogo (Jun 24, 2017)

This guy has some really cool projects in Australia. He never speaks, but if you hit the CC button there are captions for what he's doing.


----------



## N0MAD (Jun 25, 2017)

Followed him since the early days, he is awesome well worth watching.


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jun 25, 2017)

That dude's a badass. He sure makes it look easy


----------



## CoNiGMa (Aug 5, 2017)

Been watching him since the beginning. Love his videos. They teach a lot without saying a word.


----------

